# SS Kittiwake



## 4theng (Oct 24, 2008)

I am researching an ancestor who became a master of foreign going ships in the late 1800's to 1900's. He got his certificate of Competency in 1903 at Liverpool.

The last ships he was on in 1903 when getting his certificate was the SS Kittiwake, Registered Liverpool, O.N. 106018 (looks like). 

Any information on the ship etc. would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

4theng said:


> I am researching an ancestor who became a master of foreign going ships in the late 1800's to 1900's. He got his certificate of Competency in 1903 at Liverpool.
> 
> The last ships he was on in 1903 when getting his certificate was the SS Kittiwake, Registered Liverpool, O.N. 106018 (looks like).
> 
> Any information on the ship etc. would be greatly appreciated.


ss KITTIWAKE bt.1897(H.Grierson)b/u Adrossan 15.5.28
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=8482


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

Greetings 4thing - There are a couple of pictures of a vessel Kittiwake on www.photoship.co.uk which look as though she could be old enough to be the vessel you are interested in. Good luck - BV


----------



## 4theng (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks guys for the info. I have another to find. The Sekoudi (looks like), registered London, tonnage 2428, O.N. 106837. My ancestor sailed as 4th mate 1902 -1903 although he had his Mate certificate.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

4theng said:


> Thanks guys for the info. I have another to find. The Sekoudi (looks like), registered London, tonnage 2428, O.N. 106837. My ancestor sailed as 4th mate 1902 -1903 although he had his Mate certificate.


SEKONDI (Elder Dempster)Bt.1897 as LEOPOLDVILLE.


----------



## 4theng (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

SEKONDI
O/N106837
Signal Code SGPH
Built as LEOPOLDVILLE Belgian Register.
Built by Sir Raylton Dixon & Co Middlesborough,
Yard number 430
Launched 6/11/1896
Completed Jan/1897
2624 nrt
3765 grt
Steel 352 X 44.2 X 23.4
Owned in 1903 by The African Steamship co. ltd. 21, Great St. Helens Street. London. Edwin B Caarten Manager
Registered in London 1901.
Broken up in Japan 1933.
The African Steamship co. ltd. was purchased by Elder Dempster in 1901 but continued as a company in it's own right until 1909.

Roger


----------



## Steve44UK (Sep 22, 2019)

4theng said:


> I am researching an ancestor who became a master of foreign going ships in the late 1800's to 1900's. He got his certificate of Competency in 1903 at Liverpool.
> 
> The last ships he was on in 1903 when getting his certificate was the SS Kittiwake, Registered Liverpool, O.N. 106018 (looks like).
> 
> Any information on the ship etc. would be greatly appreciated.


My great great grandad Captain Duncan Campbell was captain of the SS Kittiwake.


----------

